# Stores sold lots of snowblowers after the



## man114 (Nov 25, 2013)

Last snow. 

Stopped by Sears, a week ago they were overflowing with snowblowers and shovels, couldn't even find the shovel display if any were left and they sold all but 3 models snowblowers including all displays. There was a guy there looking forlornly at one of the 3 models they had left (single stage, lower end quiet and lowest pro were all they had).

Similar at Home Depot. They had the Sno Tek and a handful of lower model cub cadets.

Dunno how Lowes fared as it wasn't on the agenda.

I haven't seen stores sell this many snowblowers that quickly in several years.


----------



## jburson250 (Oct 25, 2017)

Seein' the same here.

Mother Nature's really effective at helping credit cards jump right out of a wallet.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Its still early, all those stores will replenish their supply quickly. 
I bet in less than a week they will all be fully stocked again.

Scot


----------



## man114 (Nov 25, 2013)

jburson250 said:


> Seein' the same here.
> 
> Mother Nature's really effective at helping credit cards jump right out of a wallet.


I'm kinda hoping some people have some bad engines on their old ones and toss or list them in Craigslist. I've got two new predator engines and a Tecumseh I cleaned up.


----------



## man114 (Nov 25, 2013)

sscotsman said:


> Its still early, all those stores will replenish their supply quickly.
> I bet in less than a week they will all be fully stocked again.
> 
> Scot


No doubt, just surprised how quickly they sold been a few years since I saw that many gone at those stores so fast.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Even used is going fast, Listed a 2011 snow Tek 24" at 11 last night and had 14 offers by the time I got to work so the first offer wanted delivery a hour away ummmm NO so the next was a few towns over and met me at my house as I got home from work, Had a little snow, It started first pull and he went 5 ft and said he will take it LOL Not even trying to talk down the price either.


----------



## sciphi (May 5, 2014)

Yep, had no issues selling my old Ariens. Sold it to the first person who inquired since they knew exactly what it was and how to care for it.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I noticed that ACE Hardware was cleaned out of snowblowers when I went last night. I do hope there are some folks who give up on their older machine that only needs a carb clean or a new belt, and puts them on CL for cheap :smile2:


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Dauntae said:


> Even used is going fast, Listed a 2011 snow Tek 24" at 11 last night and had 14 offers by the time I got to work so the first offer wanted delivery a hour away ummmm NO so the next was a few towns over and met me at my house as I got home from work, Had a little snow, It started first pull and he went 5 ft and said he will take it LOL Not even trying to talk down the price either.


funny how that works. have a couple waiting in the wings for the next storm.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

haven't been to the stores to see whats in stock but I've been thinking of selling my toro 3650 pull start and picking up a toro 721 with electric start


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> haven't been to the stores to see whats in stock but I've been thinking of selling my toro 3650 pull start and picking up a toro 721 with electric start


You would be going from a 2 to a 4 cycle. It is nice to have the electric start if you need it but my guess is you will use it very little as they start pretty easily......Some people just need the electric start due to surgery, an injury or life's aches and pains. Alwasy a good back up if the rope breaks or recoils sticks.

I just picked up two thrown away snow blowers. Both with good engines. It is everything else that needs repair. Sometimes you don't know what you are getting into until you get it home and dig in to it. I will fix'em up but they will not be win falls when I am done. I make sure everything is reliable before I sell anything.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I have a pretty decent Toro 3650 power clear w/elec start that I'll try to sell but with shoulder surgery Coming up this Monday I'm not really into doing anything for the next couple months. I just want to hurry up and get my arm back.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

plenty of snowblowers over here in Colorado! We need Snow!!


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

micah68kj said:


> I have a pretty decent Toro 3650 power clear w/elec start that I'll try to sell but with shoulder surgery Coming up this Monday I'm not really into doing anything for the next couple months. I just want to hurry up and get my arm back.


good luck monday joe

been there and well know what your be going through with PT after.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I've have two blower's on Craigslist and I'm not having any luck selling them. But one of the dealers I buy from from has sold hundreds of blowers


----------



## rearaghaerh (Dec 23, 2016)

Sold my 2001 John Deere in one day on a local facebook garage sale page. Over a dozen offers!


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I only get calls on the blowers if they predict a storm...customers like to wait until they are certain they need one.


----------



## jtw1979 (Mar 14, 2017)

cranman said:


> I only get calls on the blowers if they predict a storm...customers like to wait until they are certain they need one.


Strange how people work. Sooner or later you will need it. I bought mine new in the spring for a major mark down.


----------



## man114 (Nov 25, 2013)

Sears was mostly restocked Friday except for the really big pro series, Home Depot was still missing a few middling models. 

Now the fun part is it's snowing pretty badly right now and no one is open, so unless people preplanned and bought since then they might get pretty buried.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

man114 said:


> Sears was mostly restocked Friday except for the really big pro series, Home Depot was still missing a few middling models.
> 
> Now the fun part is it's snowing pretty badly right now and no one is open, so unless people preplanned and bought since then they might get pretty buried.


Curious as to what part of the country you in and are talking about?
All the others have it listed under their handle (name) and I can see.
Northeast? Midwest?


----------



## man114 (Nov 25, 2013)

Big Ed said:


> Curious as to what part of the country you in and are talking about?
> All the others have it listed under their handle (name) and I can see.
> Northeast? Midwest?


I'm south of Buffalo NY.


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

t still kills me that it has to snow for some folks to buy a blower. And sometimes need to buy a model that really doesnt suuit them just because they are limited to what is left. I'm a be prepared guy and would buy a blower in the middle of summer it insure I got what I want and not have to mess around in the middle of a storm to find a blower. I'd sooner have and not need than to need and not have.


----------



## man114 (Nov 25, 2013)

cdestuck said:


> t still kills me that it has to snow for some folks to buy a blower. And sometimes need to buy a model that really doesnt suuit them just because they are limited to what is left. I'm a be prepared guy and would buy a blower in the middle of summer it insure I got what I want and not have to mess around in the middle of a storm to find a blower. I'd sooner have and not need than to need and not have.


I still can't get the perplexed forlorn look out of my head that that poor guy at at Sears when they were down to 3 blowers. They put the things out in early September and they had at least 25 of them on the sales floor for months plus quite a few in the back according to my friend that works there. So you wait until AFTER the storm to try and go buy one along with everyone else. I can understand some people maybe wanting an upgrade or in need of a new model but I doubt that is the vast majority of them. 

The thing it is going to snow. 99% of winters it's not if, it's when, and it is lake effect and there will typically be a lot of it. 

These are the same people that see the weather forecast in the summer and it says 90 degrees so they wait until the day it's 90 degrees to go to Wal-Mart and Ollie's to buy an AC and the supply is next to nothing and they wonder where they all went.

I could see if you lived somewhere it didn't snow often, but around here it's just silly not to be prepared.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I get what everyone is saying here about how self defeating procrastination is.

The type of person who does it with a Snow blower is very likely not a member here......

Most people on this forum are on top of their ODPE. They take advantage of off season sales.....they do maintenance. They may even have a back up snow blower for those unavoidable situations.

The world is made of off all kinds of people. Some of the strengths they have may be one of our weaknesses.

It certainly sounds like a good year for the snow blower manufactures and the stores selling them.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

it's like selling umbrellas in a rainstorm.

"why is the price so high?"


----------



## RickDangerous (Mar 27, 2017)

They are about to sell one more....my Snapper 5/22 crapped the bed this morning.

Probably going to get a Cub Cadet or Ariens with a 26 or 28" cut. New. Brand New. I want no problems.

Had to shovel for an hour....lol


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Sadly new ones are having issues from time to time. no guarantees. There is not a perfect brand out there.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

RickDangerous said:


> They are about to sell one more....my Snapper 5/22 crapped the bed this morning.
> 
> Probably going to get a Cub Cadet or Ariens with a 26 or 28" cut. New. Brand New. I want no problems.
> 
> Had to shovel for an hour....lol


My poor Snapper is tucked in the back of the garage, Thinking of selling but hard to let that one go as it was my first but now wellllllll Have the 1027LE Just finished installing a 254cc on a SnoTek 24" and plan to keep that as the backup, But I would go for the Ariens if you get new. Cub Cadet isnt the good machine it once was.


----------



## northframingham (Jan 6, 2018)

I didn't plan on buying a snowblower after that last storm. I already have an Ariens 926LE 26" 9.5hp #926007 (about 12 years old)

But on the 6th, a few days after the storm. I went into Boston Lawnmower in Westboro MA (the largest snowblower volume dealer in Massachusetts)

Just browsing, since I was driving by it anyway. I was greeted by an actual Ariens Rep. He was great and showed me a few newer models and answered

a bunch of my questions. I seriously did not go in there to buy one... But when they offered me a last years (still new) Ariens Hydro Pro 28" #926053 

for 16% off and 48 months at ZERO percent. There was no way I was passing that up.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

That should be an awesome machine, enjoy it! A hydrostatic transmission sounds like a pretty cool feature. And a 420cc engine should be just about unstoppable.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Good Luck North Framingham. Nice find and now you have a back up for when Mr. Murphy shows up.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

RickDangerous said:


> They are about to sell one more....my Snapper 5/22 crapped the bed this morning.
> 
> Probably going to get a Cub Cadet or Ariens with a 26 or 28" cut. New. Brand New. I want no problems.
> 
> Had to shovel for an hour....lol


Those Snappers are built pretty solidly......Was it the Tecumseh engine that died?

People have repowered them with the Preditor.....even with the dual shaft engine set up it is doable. There is a Youtube video of a guy who cleaverly did it. Do a search and you should find it.

I am not trying to discourage you from buying a new one....just giving you some ideas of what to do with the Snapper.

I would stay away from the Cub C. with the 3rd stage.....lots of complaints of frequent shear pin breaks.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I was at the Natick, MA Lowes Store yesterday and wandered out to the outdoor garden section, which is dormant right now. But . . . there were rows and rows of new snowblowers waiting to be sold; probably 30-40 machines, plus the ones inside the store.

I think with only a couple of storms so far this season, maybe snowblower sales are lagging a bit.

. . . or maybe it is all the folks in the area who are fixing-up and reselling the older machines :grin:


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Yeah, the winter hasn't been a ton of fun so far around here. Bring on some snow! 

I guess the lack of weather is good for those looking to get a deal on a used machine, at least.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

RedOctobyr said:


> Yeah, the winter hasn't been a ton of fun so far around here. Bring on some snow!
> 
> I guess the lack of weather is good for those looking to get a deal on a used machine, at least.


Not really, Seems the market is flooded BUT everyone is asking top dollar for their machines.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

8-12" expected today in the Southern Adirondacks !


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

RedOctobyr said:


> Yeah, the winter hasn't been a ton of fun so far around here. Bring on some snow!
> 
> I guess the lack of weather is good for those looking to get a deal on a used machine, at least.


An extended family member was telling me about his recent purchase of a Cub Cadet at HD. The machine was defective, so HD took it back and refunded the $$$, in return he is buying an Ariens Deluxe 30 from the same store, but they had to order it. 

It seems that the auger blades of the Cub may have been installed on the opposite sides of the machine. . . he told me that the machine just pushed the snow like a plow, little, if any came out of the chute. I'm sure the Ariens will be better (more $$$ though). I told him that Lowes had plenty of the Ariens Deluxe 30's . . . should have bought it there.

Still though the machines are listing at their retail prices, maybe in another month they will be knocking a $100-200 off.


----------

